# Which SMPS? And prices...



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi,

I need a new power supply for my new machine (3000+, 512MB RAM, 6800GS). From which brand I should buy and what are the prices? My budget is 1500 to 2000. I am especially looking for a 400W PSU.

Waiting for your early replies.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 17, 2006)

Buy a POWERSAFE/COOLERMASTER 400/450W smps. Really hard to find good branded smps in KOLKATA. Powersafe 400W may cost around 1200-1400.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 17, 2006)

for the 6800gs , it would be better if u have 500w SMPS
 given ur budget i suggest, goin for Zebronics


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 18, 2006)

Digitized>> I went for a KPL Powersafe 500 w SMPS!
I have just built a similar config as urself with 3500+
....maybe 500W PSU not needed fully for now,but just used that.....in case of future SLI option.

hence my opinion,u can also use a similar PSU!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jan 18, 2006)

@Techguru: How much did your 500W SMPS cost?

As far as I can understand, the Powersafe ones will be my best bet. But availability maybe an issue here. Let's see...


----------



## paraman (Jan 18, 2006)

Go far the Vantec ION2 460W model. It provides 30A on the 12v rail which is criteria for deciding which SMPS to buy!


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 20, 2006)

@ Digitized : I took a KPL VIP Gaming case G300 along with a KPL Powersafe 500 w SMPS for Rs. 5,300
The Game case cost abt Rs. 3,000,so rest for the PSU!
I dont know, maybe the item> priced a bit on the higher side,HERE!!!


----------

